# [SOLVED] ThinkPad L440: Black screen/beeping with suspend

## antu456

Hi,

I have a Lenovo L440 Laptop and I'm trying to get suspend to work. 

Suspending the laptop seems to work, there are no errors in /var/log/pm-suspend.log, the KDE session is locked and the screen goes black after ~1 second. Then the fans stop and the power light is blinking every ~3 seconds. When I try to resume by pressing the power button the fans spin up again but the screen stays black and I hear 4 x 4 long beeps, the laptop is then frozen and does not react to keyboard/mouse input, can't connect via ssh or ping the laptop (destination unreachable).

I have tried some things to find the cause of the error:

Hibernation works.

I compiled a kernel without the Intel GPU driver and didn't start X and then tried "pm-suspend" in the terminal, same error. 

I tried suspending with echo "mem" > /sys/power/state, same error.

I tried suspend with an Ubuntu 14.04.1 LiveDVD, worked without problems.

I don't know what those beep codes mean and I have no idea why hibernate works and suspend to RAM doesn't. 

/var/log/pm-suspend.log

```
Initial commandline parameters:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Sat Oct 18 00:36:58  2014: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux david-laptop 3.17.1-gentoo #3 SMP Fri Oct 17 14:08:46 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4100M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetadp             17542  0

vboxnetflt             15314  0

vboxdrv               319070  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4543  0

coretemp                5860  0

              total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available

Mem:        7893268      405324     6976220      145716      511724     7134888

Swap:      10485756           0    10485756

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: disabled.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/50unload_alx suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/50unload_alx suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: disabled.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

Kernel modesetting video driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Sat Oct 18 00:36:58  2014: performing suspend
```

free -m

```
free -m

              total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available

Mem:           7708         374        5717          50        1615        7030

Swap:         10239           0       10239
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev d5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)

08:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 138a:0011 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 5986:0397 Acer, Inc 

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

dmesg (full dmesg)

```
[    0.000250] ACPI: Core revision 20140724

[    0.015402] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.079682] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdce23000-0xdcf7efff] (1425408 bytes)

[    0.079928] kworker/u16:0 (26) used greatest stack depth: 14952 bytes left

[    0.080039] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.080174] RTC time:  0:41:12, date: 10/18/14

[    0.080357] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.080612] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.080627] kworker/u16:0 (33) used greatest stack depth: 14176 bytes left

[    0.080814] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.081003] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.081161] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.081259] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

[    0.081407] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.081650] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.081811] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.081957] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.086704] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.086805] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.086904] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.087003] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.090666] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.101295] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.105355] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.105536] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88021506A800 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20120711)

[    0.109470] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.109650] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802158F2000 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.114368] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.114547] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802150C5200 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20120711)

[    0.525584] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.525690] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140724/hwxface-580)

[    0.525929] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140724/hwxface-580)

[    0.526178] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.526276] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.526402] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.527326] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (off)

[    0.531983] acpi LNXIOBAY:00: ACPI dock station (docks/bays count: 1)

[    0.541445] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.541552] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.541820] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.541821] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    0.541824] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM

[    0.554806] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.555352] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.555895] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *9

[    0.556476] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

[    0.557056] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.557595] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.558269] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.558811] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.559555] ACPI: Enabled 6 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.559774] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.748071] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    0.749975] acpiphp_ibm: ibm_acpiphp_init: acpi_walk_namespace failed

[    0.750116] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.750660] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.750769] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.750954] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120

[    0.750955] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3C

[    0.750956] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.751172] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.751384] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.751568] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.751697] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.751922] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.752052] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.752220] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.752770] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.752888] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (48 C)

[    0.753122] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.753223] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (43 C)

[    0.753422] GHES: HEST is not enabled!

[    0.753553] ERST DBG: ERST support is disabled.

[    0.753816] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    0.753921] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.754090] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.754588] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    0.754690] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    0.755871] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.756289] [drm] ACPI BIOS requests an excessive sleep of 5000 ms, using 1500 ms instead

[    0.761871] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.761879] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.761881] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.761898] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.783574] [drm] VBT doesn't support DRRS

[    0.845320] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.739904] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2494.224 MHz

[    1.880574] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x56

[    1.885776] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.885814] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.897326] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.897454] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    1.897519] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20140725 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.898261] loop: module loaded

[    2.078707] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.079467] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[    2.080411] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.080526] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.081326] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.088252] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode' failed.

[    2.089034] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.089813] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode' failed.

[    2.090591] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    2.109875] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000efa0-0x000000000000efbf conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000efa0-0x000000000000efaf (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140724/utaddress-258)

[    2.109876] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.110551] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.25

[    2.110552] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    2.110553] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS J4ET64WW(1.64), EC unknown

[    2.110554] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad L440, model 20ASS01F00

[    2.111262] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    2.111399] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[    2.111399] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[    2.113185] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[    2.113512] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[    2.113579] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[    2.114757] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input5

```

eix -c hibernate-script -o sys-power/suspend -o sys-power/upower -o pm-utils -o pm-quirks

```
[I] sys-power/hibernate-script (2.0-r6@16.10.2014): Hibernate script supporting multiple suspend methods

[I] sys-power/pm-quirks (20100619@02.10.2014): Video Quirks database for pm-utils

[I] sys-power/pm-utils (1.4.1-r6@06.10.2014): Suspend and hibernation utilities

[N] sys-power/suspend (1.0): Userspace Software Suspend and S2Ram

[N] sys-power/upower (0.99.1(0/3)): D-Bus abstraction for enumerating power devices and querying history and statistics

[I] sys-power/upower-pm-utils (0.9.23-r2@02.10.2014): The upstream upower 0.9 git branch for use with sys-power/pm-utils
```

# uname -a

```
Linux david-laptop 3.17.1-gentoo #3 SMP Fri Oct 17 14:08:46 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4100M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

/etc/suspend.conf 

```
snapshot device = /dev/snapshot

resume device = /dev/mapper/systemvg-swap

#image size = 350000000

#suspend loglevel = 2

compute checksum = y

compress = y

#encrypt = y

#early writeout = y

#splash = y
```

# cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf | grep -v '^#' | grep -v '^$'

```
Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

GentooModulesAutoload yes

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

.configLast edited by antu456 on Thu Dec 04, 2014 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZmjbS

I have a Thinkpad S1 Yoga and am having the same problems. Did you ever find a solution?

----------

## antu456

Not yet unfortunately.   :Sad: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

Take a look at Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt in the kernel source directory. This describes how to go through the different stages of the suspend-resume cycle in debug mode --- if you're lucky, you can get more information about what is going on that way.

If that fails, check out Documentation/power/s2ram.txt --- as a last resort, it is possible to log the resume progress in the realtime clock. This will mess up your clock, but you will be able to find out which driver was resuming when the crash happened.

----------

## antu456

Thank you for your help but luckily I was able to fix the problem without debugging suspend/resume.

I found the solution in the Suspend/Hibernate article in the Gentoo Wiki: Disable the security chip in the BIOS. Afterwards suspend works like a charm.

----------

## ZmjbS

 *antu456 wrote:*   

> Thank you for your help but luckily I was able to fix the problem without debugging suspend/resume.
> 
> I found the solution in the Suspend/Hibernate article in the Gentoo Wiki: Disable the security chip in the BIOS. Afterwards suspend works like a charm.

 

Solution confirmed! Cheers, antu456. You glorious bastard, you! :-)

----------

## riaqn

 *antu456 wrote:*   

> Thank you for your help but luckily I was able to fix the problem without debugging suspend/resume.
> 
> I found the solution in the Suspend/Hibernate article in the Gentoo Wiki: Disable the security chip in the BIOS. Afterwards suspend works like a charm.

 

Hey! I 'm just login to say THANK YOU!. I have a thinkpad x240, and have debug for the same probelm for a week! This simple and clean solution does solve my probelm too!

Cheers!  :Very Happy: 

----------

